# Moral Delema on Haunt



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

OK here is the scoop. I have something that most people here dont have. I actually have a cemetary for a back yard.. No really I actually have a back yard that is a cemetary. I have only a front and side yards. The back of my house is a 4 foot wall that goes up into an old cemetary in town. In fact it actually is a problem you see no one actually ownes it. The town refused to do anything with it, and the church it accociated with really does not care, and they really tell the town it is not thier problem. The last person to be buried in was 1975, and the earliest is 1820.

So here is the question: 

How bad in taste would it be to actually use it as a huge ass prop?. I was thinking of going into it about 100 feet and having a spotlight shine through it and cast the stones as shadows. Maybe even gettign a fogger in there.

If Gmacted reads this it is the one on Cook st.


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

I also forgot to add. All the Neighbors actually take care of the place so their would be no complaints, but it still is kinda a karma issue.


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

BUY IT!!! I THINK YOURE MY HERO IF YOU buy it! .. to be honest this SHOULD be a landmark but its not sooo take advantage and buy it its not tasteless if you buy it and use it for good, instead of digging up the bodies! i to be honnest would throw a F***ing party if i had a couple dead people chillen out in my backyard


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

I think I will post pics tommorrow.

I am thinking of a really neat way to use it


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

DUDE use it but with a twist accept donations to help with the up keep maybe even restoration. But get an agreement with the church first they always seem to step back in when the money is good.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I agree with slightlymad. If you're a financial type or you have a friend or relative that is, take donations and put it into a sort of trust account that you can keep control of. Then register it as a charitable entity, sort of a neighborhood historical preservation group. Take pictures and rubbings of the oldest stones and have someone look up the history. Then spend the money on upkeep. But keep control of the entity and don't hand the money over to the church... like SM said they'll suddenly get really really interested if money comes up for grabs.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I am also in agreement with SM. And definitly take the advice about setting it up as a nonprofit group with your control. As far as using it. I would think it would be ok to use it as a large back drop with lights and fog. I dont think having people wandering through it would be a good idea for a number of reasons. See if you can get someone to ok the operation beforehand just in case. I think as long as you don't physically alter the cemetary in any way it should be ok karma wise. And yes, I would also like to see photos of this too.
I guess the main thing is to show respect that those folks are due.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That would be so excellent.. 
maybe you can set up a viewing area.maybe a few torches here and there


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

here is the pic

Never mind I cant figure out how to resize

OK here they are in Flicker

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

SM is on to it. I agree.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

yep i agree with SM, -thats cool i would hook up a light in side the bush to the left(red) and put a blue spot shining towards the graves,up in that big pine tree shining down and depending which way the wind is blowing is where i put the fogger, it will be a nice back drop--good luck


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm not sure I'd use red... I think blue or green floods would be more somber and tasteful. Red might put demonic or violent overtones on it and rub some people the wrong way.

And definitely backdrop only.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Hmm, I wonder if you could apply adverse possession to the property. Sorta between squatters rights and eminent domain. If you're maintaining it on your own free will for "X" amount of time, you may be entitled to it without spending a penny. But I'm no lawyer, so don't take my word for it. And the fact that it's a cemetery may be a whole different ballgame for owning it anyways.


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

This is really a wierd situation with it. Back in the early 80s the Cong. Church basically stated that the cemetary was used well befor 1815. And most of the graves went unmarked. So they "gave it to the town" which took it off the tax roles.

Fast forward now 21 years. I buy the house from my Father in law. The cemetary is a overgrown mess so we in the neiborhood clean it up and really start to take care of it. I actually went stone by stone and got all the names and went to the town hall and found all the vets. They then started to get thier flags back.( god damn shame it took so long)

The town has explained the budget really only allows the cemetary to be mowed 2 times a year. Memorial day and the month of sept. So we clean it up as much as possible.

We attemped to get it declared a state landmark due to the age, but because there is no stones before 1815 and no records of the burying sites it is not eligible. Which also shows why the church dumped it. It could not guess where to bury the others. So no state money.

As for the authorities and me. well really it is a moot subject. Ya see the Law enforcement and I get along really well. So I really wont be getting in trouble from them. Also the neibors wont mind. all the kids go sledding there, and we keep the occupents safe and we respect the grounds. (unfortunatly more than the Cong. Church does.) IF you look at the pics you will see new granite pillers and chains. That actually blew our budjet for the next several years, so the trust Idea I will actually fly with and have my lawers set up something.

If the church ever tried to come back in because of money I have some very interesting letters from them to the town and the neibors that would prove VERY embaressing if they were given to the local paper so I dont think they will be an issue.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I would use it....Just don't make fun of anyone that's planted there. Maybe go out amomg the graves and introduce yourself and explain that you want show off the place off for a few nights. in fact go right ahead and invite any spirit that cares to show up... That should be karma issue resolved.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

The problem with moral dilemmas is that if they arise at all, you already know what the answer is.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Dude, your house is the ultimate haunters dream. I envy you.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the photos. As far a lighting goes I would go even simpler and do just blue or green not both. Red is out. You dont want to infer anything demonic at all. Spooky and creepy is ok for most folks.There are some that feel that way in the light of day. I hope you can work it out to gain control of the property. I get the feeling you respect the place for what it is and are not going to make a theme park out of it. Good luck with this project. Not only is this a great back drop, but its a piece of history as well. Keep us posted.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I would light it up too. no harm in that. 

But do be careful you dont awaken something you dont really want to awaken.. . You know, opening upthe realm of good spirits also opens the door to angry or bad ones too. 

As far as the upkeep goes and such, look into that more. Sounds like interesting prospects.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

beelce said:


> I would use it....Just don't make fun of anyone that's planted there. Maybe go out amomg the graves and introduce yourself and explain that you want show off the place off for a few nights. in fact go right ahead and invite any spirit that cares to show up... That should be karma issue resolved.


that is a great Idea...


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Now that!!!! is an awesome back yard!! I can't imagine!!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

A real nice cemetary.As long as you and guest are respectful I see nothing wrong with it.My sister has one boardering her property but my nehew he is a fellow halloween lover thanks to me(he is 6)always wants tombstones in the yard anyway.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

You and your neighbors have done a good thing maintaining the grounds and documenting the vital stats of the interred. Respectful where it counts. The dead folks might enjoy hearing some kids having fun once a year. 
Just don't futz with the bones.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Love the idea of having the trust fund, and what better way to draw attention to that than through the lighting during Halloween?

Something tel me that the spirits already know that you're on their side!


----------

